# Asus K8V Deluxe and lm_sensors, can I make it work?

## mmschnei

Hello, just going through and trying to get lm_sensors working properly. I have an ASUS K8V Deluxe board. Here is the info from lspci:

```

root@carbon mmschnei # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800 South]

0000:00:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c940 10/100/1000Base-T [Marvell] (rev 12)

0000:00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [K8T800 South]

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary)

```

I have been following the guide posted on the gentoo-wiki page for lm_sensors (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors). I dont see any support for my chipsets, just wondering if I can use one of the other VIA drivers. If anyone is able to get this working I woudl greatly appreciate some help. 

Matt

----------

## toddles13

Same here.

Just keeps telling me there are no sensors, but sensors-detect does actually detect them.

----------

## mmschnei

Well it has been a while since I have posted that, but don't give up for I now have lm_sensors working. I am not exactly sure what I did to fix it but I would be willing to help you get it working. 

Matt

----------

## toddles13

Hey sweet, at least i know it can be done.

Will have a good search and try again.

Pity it is not as easy as my Via 8233.

----------

## boudewijn

if you know how it works, post it pls (I've got a k8v too  :Wink:    )

----------

## mmschnei

Well, I am out of town right now and do not have access to the machine, but  I will see what I can find for you when I return home (evening tomorrow)

Matt

----------

## toddles13

Oh sweet  dude.  Look foward  to you tips.

----------

## toddles13

Ok got it.

Goes something like this.

```
emerge i2c lm-sensors
```

Make sure you kernel is set up correctly

 *From http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/kernel26.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Recommended Kernel Configuration
> 
>     * Code maturity level options
> ...

 

```
sensors-detect
```

copy the suggested lines into /etc/modules.d/sensors (or what ever you want to call it)

mine was  *Quote:*   

> # I2C module options
> 
> alias char-major-89 i2c-dev
> 
> 

 

```
update-modules
```

modprobe the suggested modules

mine was  *Quote:*   

> # I2C adapter drivers
> 
> modprobe i2c-viapro
> 
> modprobe i2c-isa
> ...

 

run sensors -s

```
sensors -s
```

run sensors

```
sensors
```

You should get output somthing like this

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# sensors
> 
> it87-isa-0290
> 
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> ...

 

Enjoy  :Smile: 

----------

## graybeard

Aaaah!   :Embarassed: 

It helps a lot when you do this:

```
update-modules
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Enjoy 

 

Thanks for the tutorial.

----------

## toddles13

It good to actually get something done right for a change.

This is why I like this forum, most people will post a how to, once they figure it out.

Just glad I finally got a turn.

----------

## Loial

I have done this also, a while ago, but I found that running sensors would disable the socalled QFAN feature of the motherboard and the fans of the computer would start running at full power whereas they would first slow down when the system was idle. Ofcourse this situation was much more favorable as it reduced the fan noise.

My question is, do any of you have the same problem? Or was it a misconfiguration on my part?

----------

## rush_ad

it just keeps saying

```
root@resnet-172 rushad # sensors

No sensors found!

```

----------

## monkeyboy

I found the w83627hf module is what I needed to give me data on my A8V.

----------

## chovy

I loaded the ic2-viapro module, but sensors seems to still be using the w83627hf:

```
spring ettinger # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_dev                 7776  -

w83627hf               28584  -

i2c_sensor              2688  -

i2c_isa                 1568  -

sk98lin               176320  -

i2c_viapro              6288  -

i2c_core               17536  -

```

Here's the sensors output:

```
spring ettinger # sensors

w83697hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.46 V  (min =  +1.71 V, max =  +1.89 V)

+3.3V:     +3.33 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

+5V:       +5.08 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)

+12V:     +11.07 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)

-12V:      +0.06 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.80 V)

-5V:       +5.10 V  (min =  -5.25 V, max =  -4.75 V)

V5SB:      +5.48 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)

VBat:      +0.00 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 6750 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:     3054 RPM  (min = 3375 RPM, div = 2)

temp1:       +35 C  (high =   +32 C, hyst =   +96 C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM

temp2:     +43.0 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = thermistor      

alarms:   Chassis intrusion detection                      ALARM

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled
```

I know I have 1 fan on cpu, 1 chassis and 1 psu fan. Not sure why i'm only seeing 1 fan.

----------

